# Help troublshooting current



## Petz (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey All,

On all of the 7.0 series of FreeBSD I had trouble with my USB mouse and keyboard. Last time I tested it 200905 x64 snapshot everything seemed ok. But I just tried 200906 x64 snapshot tonight and now when the the install menu starts up asking you to select your country my keyboard is all messed up.

I hit the down/up arrow and sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't. Sometimes the key action is reversed, for example the down key will jump up 3 lines in the countries list instead of down 1 postion. TAB on the other hand seems ok and moves focus through the buttons at the bottom

I'd like to make a post to current mailing list with relevant info about the problem so hopefully it gets fixed before 8.0 is released if it hasn't already.

Does anyone have some pointers?

I am redownloading the snapshot from 200905 so I can get the working dmesg output and provide that along with a a broken one from 200906. I am also downloading a snapshot from 
http://pub.allbsd.org/FreeBSD-snaps...cdrom/8.0-HEAD-20090623-JPSNAP-amd64-dvd1.iso
to see if it is already fixed later in the month.


Regards Petz


----------



## Petz (Jun 29, 2009)

Petz said:
			
		

> Hey All,
> 
> On all of the 7.0 series of FreeBSD I had trouble with my USB mouse and keyboard. Last time I tested it 200905 x64 snapshot everything seemed ok. But I just tried 200906 x64 snapshot tonight and now when the the install menu starts up asking you to select your country my keyboard is all messed up.



***CORRECTED OPENING PARAGRAPH BELOW

On all of the 7.0 series of FreeBSD I had trouble with my USB mouse and keyboard. I had hoped 8.0 would fix all that with the new USB stack. I tested current 200905 x64 snapshot and everything seemed fine. But I just tried 200906 x64 snapshot tonight and now when the the install menu starts up asking you to select your country my keyboard is all messed up.


----------



## ericbsd (Jun 29, 2009)

You can report that to freebsd current.

http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/lis...reebsd-current


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't think keyboard navigation in the sysinstall menu counts as an Xorg error ..


----------



## ericbsd (Jun 29, 2009)

My fault! I post it in the wrong place excuse for that. thanks DutchDaemon.


----------



## Petz (Jun 29, 2009)

Here is a working dmesg.boot from the 200905 snapshot and a not working from the 200906 snapshot. The dmesg.boot from the 200906 snapshot seems to be alot more verbose. I guess someone turned on extra debugging in that build?

Anyway I found out the trick in the install menu. For me UP is actually the '-' keys(minus key) and down is the '+' key(plus key). No idea why but hey that what it was. After I got through the installer though and booted off the disk '+' was '+' and '-' was '-' but the following keys where doing incorrect characters. This is not a comprehensive list just what I noticed. Its as if the numpad numeric keys have moved to the direction keys + the six keys above(insert, del, home, end, ) 

Key Press           Resulting Character(output) on console
LEFT                4
DONW                2
RIGHT               6
UP                  8
PAGE UP             9
PAGE DOWN           3
END                 1
HOME                7
INSERT              0

Also I don't know if something is wrong with the ISO I downloaded for 200906 as you can see on the fifth line of the dmesg it thinks its a 200905 snapshot 'FreeBSD 8.0-CURRENT-200905 #0: Mon May  4 21:11:26 UTC 2009
' which I'm certain its not(according to SHA-256 checksum).

Lastly, I had no luck with the 8.0-HEAD-20090623-JPSNAP-amd64-dvd1.iso. It seems to get stuck reading acd0 (the cd drive?). Could be bad media(I'll try again later). But I suspect it may have something to do with the fact that Nero FORCED me to burn it to a CD instead of DVD. I might have to try a different burning app.

http://users.tpg.com.au/jpetz/DMESG.200905
http://users.tpg.com.au/jpetz/DMESG.200906


----------



## Petz (Jun 29, 2009)

Petz said:
			
		

> Also I don't know if something is wrong with the ISO I downloaded for 200906 as you can see on the fifth line of the dmesg it thinks its a 200905 snapshot 'FreeBSD 8.0-CURRENT-200905 #0: Mon May  4 21:11:26 UTC 2009
> ' which I'm certain its not(according to SHA-256 checksum).




False alarm. Maybe I copied the dmesg from /var/log instead of /var/run as the 200906 log seems to have a number of reboot which explains why its much longer. I thought when I installed 200906 it would have whiped the disk (delete partitions and remake them) but somehow the dmesg output for 200905 is in with when I booted 200906.


Anyway, is that enough info to post on the current mailing list or do I need to dig deaper?


----------



## Petz (Jun 29, 2009)

God I wish someone would give me edit accesss to fix my typos


----------



## Petz (Jun 29, 2009)

Well I managed to burn a working copy of '8.0-HEAD-20090623-JPSNAP-amd64-dvd1.iso' using ImgBurn instead of Nero.

It seems to be working again in this snapshot so I guess it has been fixed.

http://users.tpg.com.au/jpetz/DMESG.20090623


----------



## danger@ (Jun 30, 2009)

See http://forums.freebsd.org/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_editing_deleting


----------



## Petz (Jul 1, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> See http://forums.freebsd.org/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_editing_deleting



No edit button for me(I'm a noob). -----> http://forums.freebsd.org/faq.php?faq=vb3_editing_deleting#faq_postedit

You may not be your post count!! But it does get you an edit button


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 1, 2009)

You're at 10 posts, so you should see an edit button now.


----------

